# JUST INSTALLED: Porsche Cayenne Tips on the GTO



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been eyeing a new and different look for the GTO tips, but something that looks like it should have com with the car from the factory.

I like the exhaust that are on some of my favorite supercars:


























I selected the "D" shaped tips for 2 "form-follows-function" reasons:

1. According to a friend of mine at the local USAF base, he said that D-shaped ports (most famous one is the F-16's port) have low turbulence.

2. The bottom of the D-shaped tip is perfectly flushed with the line of the rear valience which greatly miminizes the tips from scaping steep driveways and parking lots.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I think it might look, but need some close-up pics of the car on the ground to be totally sure


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like it. Strangers will definitely think its stock, nicely done batman. :cool


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice, now polish those tips!


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Good idea... different, very nice change to your standard round tips


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I was thinking of having the tips ceramic coated near chrome or matte black......


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

wow, that looks awesome! very cool look.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice touch


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

If they weren't flattened at the top they would be perfect. Still looks pretty damn good though.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## HAVOKGTO (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks great. Too bad you have to keep those mufflers on tho. Here in Florida. No emissions.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

mufflers are not emission related.

It's a sound device.

Prior to the mufflers is the emissions story......


----------



## HAVOKGTO (Mar 10, 2008)

You know what I meant. As far as the looks go, you have a very original idea that I haven't seen on any other GTO yet. I'm sure others have different tips but not like yours where it almost completely changes the rear end. Good job.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Totally forgot to post these.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Look what parked next to me:


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

very tasteful. nice job


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw a Cayenne today. The tips look good. I also saw an Acura MTX (SUV thing) today and thought that it's oval tips might not look bad on the GTO... as long as their pipe dia. is more than 2". :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Huckleberry06 said:


> very tasteful. nice job


:agree they look nice.


----------

